# Notebook für Grafikdesigner



## Barney Stinson (26. Dezember 2013)

*Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Hallo Zusammen und frohe Feiertage 

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Notebook,welches ich für meine arbeiten mit Adobe Produkten (u.a. Premier Pro und Photoshop) nutzen kann.

Da ich es in meinem Trolley transportieren möchte,ist das höchste aller Gefühle ein 15" Notebook.

Ich bin am hadern,ob ich mir nicht ein MacBook Pro zulegen soll. Daher beläuft sich meine Preisvorstellung auf 2500€,was das Notebook angeht.

Ich selbst hatte noch nie mit größeren Apple Produkten Zutun. Mein Rechner läuft mit Win8...

Wichtig für mich sind mindestens 16gb RAM... Eine SSD wäre vorteilhaft,könnte aber im Endeffekt auch selbst verbaut werden.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf eure Empfehlungen.

MfG

Barney


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Bevorzugst du eine bestimmte Grafikkarte?

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - SCHENKER W503 mobile Workstation 39,6cm (15.6")

IPS-Display:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - SCHENKER M503 MEDIA Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Hey,

ich kenne mich mit Grafikbearbeitung nicht so gut aus, welche Hardwareanforderungen haben diese Programme, viel CPU oder GPU-Leistung?

Laufen die Programme von Adobe auch auf dem Apple-Betriebssystem? Wenn nein, dann ist das Macbook eher weniger geeignet weil - abgesehen vom Display - die selbe Hardware wie in jedem anderen Notebook steckt, nur mit entsprechenden Aufpreisen 

Es gibt natürlich Notebooks mit speziellen Grafikkarten(Quadro-Serie) die spezielle Treiber für professionelle Anwendungen besitzen. Diese Notebooks sind aber sehr teuer im Vergleich zu den Notebooks mit normalen Grafikkarten. Das hier wäre so ein Beispiel:
Toshiba Tecra W50-A-104 (PT640E-00J00JGR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Quadro K2100 liegt von der Rohleistung zwischen der GT750 und der GTX760, ist aber für professionelle Grafikanwendungen gedacht.

Falls du nur ein normales Notebook benötigst, ist das hier vielleicht eine gute Alternative:
Gigabyte P35K, Core i7-4700HQ, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 8 (GA-P35K-16G-256) lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Bei Grafikdesign wäre man dumm nicht auf Apple zuzugreifen, die ganze Branche hat ihren Microkosmos um und mit Appleprodukten aufgebaut, die Hardware ist zwar dieselbe, Softwareseitig bist Du denke ich mit Apple besser dran.


----------



## Lyph (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Wenn dir die Compute-Leistung einer GT 755M reicht kann ich dir das Lenovo Y510p (15,6" FHD matt, i7-4700MQ, 16GB DDR3-1600, GT 755M, 256GB SSD) noch empfehlen. 

Habe ich mir selbst vor Kurzem gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## GrauerFux (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Muss sagen für Grafikdesign speziell Adobe Produkte bist du mit einem Mac Book Pro sehr gut bedient.
Wenn dir eine Neuanschaffung zu teuer ist, kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen. Maconline


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Hm, also von den Schenker bzw. generell Clevo-Barebones würde ich abraten. Für ernsthaftes Grafikdesign sind die Displays allesamt zu schlecht, insbesondere das IPS-Panel das verbaut wird. Da sind neulich Werte aufgetaucht... RGB Abdeckung 50-60%... Das würde ich mir nicht antun.

Wirklich schicke Panels in einem Notebook aufzutreiben ist nicht leicht, besonders nachdem Intel alle zu Touch-Screens drängt, damit sie die überarbeitete Bezeichnung "Ultrabook" kriegen. Und Touch-Screen = glare... Zum arbeiten irgendwie doof...

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei den Apple Notebooks aussieht... Da weiß ich nur dass die 750m stark Beschnitten wurde im Takt und die Bezeichnung nur noch mit beiden Augen zugedrückt verdient. Wenn dich das aber nicht so interessiert, spricht für nen Grafikdesignern nichts gegen nen Mac... Wobei ich da den Preis, gerade wenn man 16GB RAM haben will, unverschämt finde. Wenn möglich würde ich auf Grafikarbeiten am Notebook eher verzichten...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

MacBooks sind für kreatives Arbeiten (u.a. Grafik-, Video- und Musikproduktion) wohl mit am besten geeignet, hier kommt's nicht auf starke Grafikleistung an.
Natürlich spielt ein Tower oder ein Notebook von anderen Herstellern in Sachen Rohleistung und P/L in einer anderen Liga - aber 'nen Tower oder ein Schenker W503 muss man auch erstmal durch die Gegend schleppen .
Hier mal ein Test von Notebookcheck für das 13" MBP Retina Late 2013 (beispielhaft, das 15" Pendant hat stärkere Hardware, ist aber auch schwerer und teurer).
Die Laufzeit muss erstmal ein anderes Notebook mit ähnlich viel Leistung auf die Bretter bringen.
Nur die Glare-Displays...


----------



## Icedaft (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*

Die gibt es auch als Non-Glare-Version.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Hm, also von den Schenker bzw. generell Clevo-Barebones würde ich abraten. Für ernsthaftes Grafikdesign sind die Displays allesamt zu schlecht, insbesondere das IPS-Panel das verbaut wird. Da sind neulich Werte aufgetaucht... RGB Abdeckung 50-60%... Das würde ich mir nicht antun.



Das die 17er und 15" Variante eher mau ist, stimmt.
Die 14"er IPS sind aber tadellos und in dem Preissegment super.
Test Schenker S413 Notebook (Clevo W740SU) - Notebookcheck.com Tests

http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...Order=010;030;060;020&bestellnr=SCHENKER-S413

Ein MacBook wär aber vermutlich die beste Wahl.
http://store.apple.com/at/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/macbook_pro/15
Die Generalüberholten wären von der Preis/Leistung besser.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Grafikdesigner*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch als Non-Glare-Version.


 Ok, stimmt. Allerdings ohne Retina-Display, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------

